# Companion apps?



## mopsiflopsi (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey fine people. I'm new to using Staffpad, and having a blast since I got it for my iPad. I'm wondering if there are any reference/companion apps you can recommend to help with the theory side of the composition process. I've so far been just googling references for things like unfamiliar scales, secondary dominants, etc, but I'm thinking there must be apps out there for this sort of thing. And indeed, quite a few search results come up when I look it up on the app store, but I was wondering if there are any tried and true helper apps you can recommend.

TIA


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 6, 2021)

Tenuto is a good app to build music skills. It also has an awesome tone row matrix generator that I've used from time to time. I put in my original row and it calculates the rest. Nice.


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Apr 6, 2021)

Yep, Tenuto is a great app.
I used to practice reading by scale degrees (not note names) in all the keys.
It was fun.

Also if you teach, you can customize exercises for your students (in the browser) and keep a track record.


Cheers 
g


----------



## Antkn33 (Apr 6, 2021)

Suggester is great


----------

